
How Rich People See the World Differently - DiabloD3
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/02/how-rich-people-see-the-world-differently.html
======
fuzzfactor
There's always this:

The Rich Are Different: A Priceless Treasury of Quotations and Anecdotes About
the Affluent, the Posh, a nd the Just Plain Loaded Hardcover – October 1, 1996
by Jon Winokur (Author)

[https://www.amazon.com/Rich-Are-Different-Priceless-
Quotatio...](https://www.amazon.com/Rich-Are-Different-Priceless-
Quotations/dp/067944386X%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3D067944386X)

------
douche
Maybe empathy is not a particularly useful trait for getting ahead in the
world. Being overly sensitive to other people can certainly lead to a sort of
paralysis-by-analysis.

~~~
John23832
As someone who often sees themselves as overly sensitive (for the better or
worse), I totally agree with the paralysis comment.

